# Seeking Guide for Brixton Tour in June



## Brixton Omnibus (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi folks,

I am seeking a tour guide for the 29th June 2014.
The first of its kind; this will be a bus excursion into Brixton
This will be a trial run before an offical launch; comprising of bringing visitors into Brixton and incorporating a guided walking tour of Brixton Market.

The walking tour will cover history, culture and points of interest. In all the walking tour will not be more than 2 hours. A one hour lunch break is also included in the tour. The guided group should be no more than 15 people maximum.

You will be paid; this can be discussed further.

Full experience is not neccesary; however passion, humour and a lively personality is preferred.

This is a small but exciting new venture; the first of its kind in London. The trial run is to forsee any potential issues and overcome them.  This could be a great opportunity for you as this venture has a great opportunity to grow.

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2014)

Is a uniform provided?


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 18, 2014)

urban is at once exavtly the right place to find knowledgeable, interesting brixtonians, and also i fear, the right place to find people who would rather snog boris than see organised brixton tourism...


----------



## Brixton Omnibus (Apr 18, 2014)

# Badgers...a t-shirt will be provided with the logo...the aim is for the guide to be relaxed.
# Spranglechick....this is very much a Brixton venture by a local Brixtonian (myself) no affiliation with Boris Johnson!

I am happy to answer any questions!!!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 29, 2014)

This is hilarious. Why the fuck would anyone need a guided tour of the market? The whole town centre is easily navigated by foot.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 30, 2014)

would the guide be following a route planned the organisers 
or would they be allowed to freestyle......?


----------



## Dan U (Apr 30, 2014)

surely one for editor to hold forth his views on Brixton to a select band of tourists


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 30, 2014)

Brixton Omnibus said:


> Full experience is not neccesary;


"Full experience" of _what_ is not needed?


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2014)

Dan U said:


> surely one for editor to hold forth his views on Brixton to a select band of tourists


I'm really not into the idea of taking mobs of paying customers on tours around Brixton.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 30, 2014)

anyway, i can't do this, i hate brixton, it's full of cunts.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 30, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> brixton, it's full of cunts.


one good reason for needing a guide, especially on a Saturday afternoon


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 30, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> one good reason for needing a guide, especially on a Saturday afternoon


true


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 30, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> This is hilarious. Why the fuck would anyone need a guided tour of the market? The whole town centre is easily navigated by foot.



There already are at least 2 tours of brixton market. I've been on one of them.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 30, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> There already are at least 2 tours of brixton market. I've been on one of them.



Yep.  The Brixton Society run one about the history of the market, and I believe there's also some sort of foodie one as well.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2014)

I've given two free short walks about Brixton's activist past - I'll post them up soon so folks can print them out (if they so desire).


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 30, 2014)

at least its a paid position for a change.


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 30, 2014)

"Through the door to the left you can visit The Famous Albert Toilets, photographing the grafitti is prohibited. 5 mins and then off to feed the crack squirrels"


----------



## Brixton Omnibus (May 1, 2014)

As a fellow Brixtonian, there were many things of interest that even I was not aware of. My aim is to share the culture of Brixton with visitors who want to enjoy something different to the traditional London tour.
Brixton has amazing history aswell as a huge diversity of food.

I appreciate some of you may not support this venture; however this is an open discusssion!


----------



## tim (May 1, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm really not into the idea of taking mobs of paying customers on tours around Brixton.



NIMBY!


----------



## Brixton Omnibus (May 2, 2014)

This is not a double deck bus load of tourists walking though the market; a very small group of visitors who want to appreciate what Brixton has to offer. We have an amazing choice of food places to eat; also the history of Brixton is just as colourful as the market!


----------



## DaleyMale (May 2, 2014)

I've seen a foodie tour go through  on a Saturday a few times, It's interesting viewing. One week it could be Canadians , the next, folk from Yorkshire. I can't understand it myself to be honest. I'm sure there's a lot of local history that I know nothing about but thats going to be true of any place around town, isn't it?  Its never occurred to me to go on a walking tour of Whitechapel or Kingston
Each to their own, but there is a side of it I don't like, which is the gawping. There is a sense of ' look! A white guy with dreadlocks'...or ' look at that African chap selling CD's from that tiny cubby hole!' ..and then out comes a camera.


----------



## Brixton Omnibus (May 2, 2014)

# DaleyMale...I understand where your coming from. This tour is about supporting local business in contrast to using them as tour attractions. Brixton foodie tours are becoming popular; yet to me I grew up shopping with my mother in the market so a lot of the foodstuffs I took for granted.
I doubt anyone on any of these tours wants to stand out as a tourist; alternative destinations is becoming a more popular type of tourism. Even Hackney has an established walking tour; for years I would not have seen hackney as a place to visit. There is so much there to appreciate.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 2, 2014)

for sale: cheap hand held mirrors
pm me


----------



## DaleyMale (May 2, 2014)

Well, like I said, each to their own. I'll hold my hands up to being concerned about the consequences of the recent changes to the area, I'm not used to seeing Brixton as 'a destination' and I'm not sure what you mean by 'alternative'. 
I've no doubt the people attending these tours would like to feel as if they are experiencing the 'real' Brixton Vibe as they go along, Cool. I've been to the London aquarium to see the exotic, unusual species. To the fishes, I bet I still looked like a tourist, even if I wasn't tapping on the side of their tanks.
In terms of supporting local businesses I fear that there's a tipping point where the small independents will won't be able to afford the increased rents that follow on from our new found fame & popularity, so that's a bit  of a double edged sword. 

I suppose on the up side, the hair care shops along Atlantic road could include a blonde dreadlock souvenir wig for the tourists.

P.S.  I lost my virginity in a council estate in Hackney, but despite that warm fuzzy connection I wouldn't want to do a walking tour


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 2, 2014)

"I WENT TO BRIXTON AND ALL I GOT WAS RIPPED OFF ON A WEED DEAL"


----------



## Brixton Omnibus (May 6, 2014)

In all honesty, change is continuing to happen in Brixton as we speak; and not just in Brixton; Hackney, Shoreditch etc. Every place has its history; Brixton has an amazing story to tell from past, to present and future. 
I don't see Brixton becoming a Piccadilly Circus even if a major sightseeing bus company starts sending open toppers down to the market!

Its all about celebrating what Brixton is about; and sharing that with visitors who come to our city. Currently, many visitors do already come down to Brixton. However, there are other sides to Brixton aside from the popular food spots.


----------



## ibilly99 (Apr 12, 2015)

There is now a regular walking tour of Brixton where tourists can come to gawp at the locals.

http://www.backinthedaywalks.co.uk/Brixton(2597594).htm


----------



## CH1 (Apr 12, 2015)

ibilly99 said:


> There is now a regular walking tour of Brixton where tourists can come to gawp at the locals.
> http://www.backinthedaywalks.co.uk/Brixton(2597594).htm


I went on a pilot of this one several years back. It was very good. The cost of £10 seemed dear compared with the Brixton Society's £3 which included their book. I did think however that the Back in the Day guide was very enthusiastic and provided a lot of background information which went beyond the plain history and brought social and music history in very nicely.


----------

